# New Beach Shoot (model)  **Lots of Photos**



## MyaLover (Jun 27, 2008)

A few I took of a model named Holly.  She was so much fun to work with.  C&C please.

1.
*






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9






*


----------



## returnofa5i (Jun 27, 2008)

The photos seem to be under exposed. I also think the shots would have benefited from a reflector.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 27, 2008)

returnofa5i said:


> The photos seem to be under exposed. I also think the shots would have benefited from a reflector.



I agree.  Though, totally fixable in PS.  I like the poses you chose and everything.. just your conversions are flat and underexposed.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 27, 2008)

Tell you what:  I'll provide C&C if you provide her name and address! 

Seriously, I agree with the others.  The poses are great, but the conversions not so much.  I'd say at least 1/2 stop brigher, and when you do your conversion, try setting black, white and midpoints and fine-tuning from there.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 27, 2008)

#1 is your shot, hands down. You need to up the highlights but other than that it's perfect.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 27, 2008)

too.much.middle.grey. 

Other then that, they're great!


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 27, 2008)

OK... I have lightened them up a bit.  Sometimes you dont see things until others point them out, and then you do them, and its like "oh yeah thats better"  Here they are:

1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9


----------



## H.M. (Jun 27, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> OK... I have lightened them up a bit.  Sometimes you dont see things until others point them out, and then you do them, and its like "oh yeah thats better"  Here they are:
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



_Much_ better! Impressive even!
If the horizon were horizontal they would've been perfect...


----------



## Renair (Jun 27, 2008)

Great poses, but careful with the composition, I think you cut off some body parts in shots where they would be better left in.  Example, her hands in #1.   #8 is my favourite as its a typical 'Bond Girl' pose.....


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats what we thought after we looked at them... about the bond girl pose


----------



## Fox Paw (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice.  The model is _interesting _and not just another pretty woman (not that there's anything wrong with that).  Keep up the good work.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 28, 2008)

You guys can see the rest of the series on my flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/morganboss/


----------



## abraxas (Jun 28, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> OK...
> ... its like "oh yeah thats better" ...



:thumbup:


----------



## tirediron (Jun 28, 2008)

H.M. said:


> _Much_ better! Impressive even!
> If the horizon were horizontal they would've been perfect...


 
  How did _I_ miss a tilted horizon??????


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 28, 2008)

much better!


now the only thing causing me pain is her back in #9 ... 

i also missed the horizon, must be the girl distracting me


----------



## dklod (Jun 28, 2008)

The titlted horizon was the first thing I noticed although in number 7 I think its fine. Nice series though Mya and the brightened versions even better. Good stuff.


----------



## niforpix (Jun 28, 2008)

dklod said:


> The titlted horizon was the first thing I noticed.


 
The ones that you brightened up tho are much better than the originals


----------



## Emerana (Jun 29, 2008)

i think they are beautiful


----------



## JorgeRegula (Jun 29, 2008)

I love them edited. They are beautiful shots!


----------



## Scurra (Jun 29, 2008)

Agreed, I particularly like shot 7 the timing of that was spot on!


----------



## jenncolang (Jun 29, 2008)

3, 4, and 7 are my favorites

great job, and great job picking a model and location!


----------



## Robin (Jun 30, 2008)

The brightened ones are better but be careful, you're starting to lose texture in your highlights, especially on #5 and #8. The others look good but on those two, I think you've gone too far - look at her foot on #5 and her thigh on #8, they look blown out to me. Hopefully it's not just my monitor, lol.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you all for the help and feedback!


----------



## ricitius (Jul 1, 2008)

i really like 7, 1, and 9. you might want to do a little more contrast and up the blacks, but great job. you might want to do some closer shots, just to see how they are.


----------



## penfold1 (Jul 2, 2008)

# 1 is really great after you brightened it up.

BUT, it would have been SPECTACULAR with a better horizen.  It is just so dull.


----------



## MyaLover (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you, unfortunatly, it was this horizon or a crowded beach.  Who knew old people got to the beach at 7am?!??


----------



## King Mango (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe number one can be improved with a tighter crop to reduce the feeling that her fingers and feet just didn't quite make it into the frame.
The second round of exposures is really good to me.
I also like the bond girl bikini strut.
Number one is the winner to me though.
I also tilt my camera to this direction. I have a lazy almost blind right eye that throws it off. I try to shoot with the grid on when there's a dominant horizon.


----------



## MelodySoul (Jul 2, 2008)

I love love love the edited ones! Especially #1 & #6. Amazing!


----------



## MyaLover (Jul 2, 2008)

King Mango said:


> I try to shoot with the grid on when there's a dominant horizon.




Good Tip!!  Thank you!


----------



## MyaLover (Jul 2, 2008)

MelodySoul said:


> I love love love the edited ones! Especially #1 & #6. Amazing!




That made my day!  Thank you


----------



## happee (Jul 3, 2008)

Some of these are a tad soft...almost just slightly out of focus. I like the last two best from a technical standpoint. I don't think #'s 9 & 10 needed the added brightening you did the 2nd round. I think *all but* 9 and 10 could use a little "unsharp mask" magic to clear up that drop of softness I'm seeing. Also, is there a reason they are all b&w? Were you covering some beach lighting issues or just a personal preference of yours?


----------



## MyaLover (Jul 3, 2008)

Personal preference, you can see the color ones on my flickr


----------



## jteknet (Jul 4, 2008)

tirediron said:


> How did _I_ miss a tilted horizon??????


I did as well.
Somebody had to mess this series up for us mentioning that. 

Just kidding. 

Great work with this series by the way. I really like it.


----------



## Early (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm, on my monitor, 1,3 and 4 looked dull and underexposed, and the rest looked just right.  3 and 4 also look a little too soft.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 5, 2008)

The poses work well.


----------

